# Project Awesome: African Cichlid Tank



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

*Hello!* I am new to this forum and African Cichlids and wanted to share my new tank buildup with you. I hope you can find the time to give your feedback (good and bad), suggestions and anything else to help me make an incredible African Cichlid tank for my son. I've seen some amazing tanks on this site and hope to be as successful while creating something unique.

*Background*
A year and a half ago, my wife and I had our first child, a son, and as you can imagine, life changed quite a bit. At that time I had a really awesome salt water reef tank that I had been developing for years and it was beautiful. I also do some photography, so it was a great subject. With a new baby, there was no time to maintain the reef and so I got rid of it. I then started a 7 gallon planted tank just to have something around and while it didn't do much to fill the void, it looked great and plants, shrimps and fishes were happy. Fast forward 14 months later and I observe that my kid loves watching fish swim in aquariums. I felt guilty that I didn't have a reef for him but time is still scarce. Then the idea of an African Cichlid tank with swimming colorful fish emerged! It'll be easier to maintain and I am sure having experience with a reef tank will be very useful.

*Project Awesome: African Cichlid Tank*
This tank had to be:

Get my son's attention
Pass the wife test
Long and minimalistic design (at least 4 feet)
Colorful fish that move around (Lake Malawi)
Comfortable environment for fish
Cool as **** so that I can be proud of creating it for my son
Not overly expensive (yeah, we all know how this one goes!)
The rest of this thread will be to post updates as I develop the tank and please, please be free with your comments and feedback. I really want to have an awesome tank and ecosystem inside.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

*Basic Setup*
I really liked the dimensions of a 33 inch long tank. It's 48 inches wide with lots of room for swimming and since African Cichlids are mostly bottom dwellers, it doesn't have to be too tall. It is of uncommon but visually pleasing proportions.

*Tank*
I bought an Aqueon 33" long tank.



*Stand*
Attractive and minimalistic stands are hard to find or very expensive (at least where I am in Maryland). I found a metal 55" aquarium stand for $35 on sale at Petco. The dimensions for the 33" tank are almost the same as for a 55" tank.


*Filter*
At the same time I bought an Aqua Clear 70 hang on the back power filter for 40-70 gallon tanks. I may have to add another or upgrade to a canister filter.

*Light*
I have a 48" Deep Blue single 10,000K T5 Solarmax HO for use. I am not sure if the light is great or not as yet, but can always replace the bulb with a better quality one if needed. I may also add another actinic fixture later.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to CF and congrats on the new tank! Looking forward to reading the rest of your thread as it develops.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

I wasn't pleased with the black color of the tank and stand. I wanted them to be white instead, especially since the room where the tank will be placed is aqua in color with a white ceiling, white rug, white couch and glass whiteboard. I decided to prep and spray the tank trim and stand white using spraypaint (semigloss primer and paint in one). It took 3 cans to finish it.

Here is the setup painted. I decided to leave the light fixture a black color. I want all equipment to contrast with the physical tank details to add another level of visual differentiation. Both white and black colors will be a great for highlighting the colorful fish. I also decided to leave out the bottom back crossbar for a more open feel to the setup. I'll have to plug those holes. The stand is very rigid without the missing piece and with a 33 gallon tank it shouldn't affect stability.



A weird thing about this stand is that the plastic trim on the ends of the aquarium are flat on the stand but there is a millimeter gap between the trim and stand on the front and back of the tank. I am not sure what to do here or if I should worry. Any thoughts? I'll fill with water and see what happens.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cool project and something your son will enjoy for a long time.

Agree with you about adding a canister.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Best subject line I've seen in a while.
My 18-month-old nephew really loves watching my fish tank as well.

A few quick comments.
-I'm confused if this is a 48 inch long or 33 inch long tank? Or is it a 33 gallon that's 48 inches long?
-I think that filter will do the trick, although I always like to have two in my display tanks in case one fails.
-Those lights will more than suffice, especially with such a shallow tank. African cichlids don't really need anything more than room lighting - but it always helps to have decent lighting to help the colors pop. Not sure if you want to have plants in this tank also.
-The size of the tank is probably best suited for groups of mbuna (maybe 2, max 3 breeding groups - assuming it's 48inch long). It might be possible to do all-male peacocks, which would be the most diversely colorful route, but you'd be quite limited in your selection. There are definitely still plenty of colorful options.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Kanorin said:


> Best subject line I've seen in a while.
> A few quick comments.
> -I'm confused if this is a 48 inch long or 33 inch long tank? Or is it a 33 gallon that's 48 inches long?


Thanks for the comments! My mistake, I meant 33 GALLON tank that's 48 inches long.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

40 pounds of Caribbean sand (not live) was added to the tank and a big piece of Texas Holey Rock. Stupid mistake - I forgot to wash the sand, so tank was cloudy. The rock isn't really big, just looks big in this tank, but it has a lot of nice holes for Cichlids. Sand and rocks should help to keep the pH in the higher range. Tank was seeded with sponges filled with bacteria (and fish poop!) from my small planted tank to get the cycling started.

Interesting issues I didn't anticipate:

1. The filter water return was blowing sand from the bottom of the tank directly under it. Realized if the water level isn't high enough, that will happen. I raised the water level and all was fine. 
2. This tank is 48" long and there really isn't much water movement across the tank. This was evident from the cloudy water and the time it took to clear up (days). I ordered a Koralia Nano 425 (425 gallons per hour) because it should provide a gentl current and it's tiny to not detract too much from the minimalist look.



Up next, more rocks, equipment and finally some fish after cycling!


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a nice looking tank. It would make an AWESOME Tanganyikan tank with shell / rock dwellers, but that doesn't really meet the bright color requirement. You will be slightly limited for Malawi cichlids because of the low height / small volume of water (may have to do extra water changes). I'd probably stick to 2 breeding groups of mbuna and get a better / another filter. I'd also stock the smaller mbuna (saulosi, rusties, afra, etc) because of the size of the tank.

I notice it is right in front of a window. You may get some algae problems with the direct sunlight. I'd add a background to the tank to hide the filter and cords as well as to block light coming in from the window.

You are going to love the tank, cichlids are great fish with tons of personality. Have fun and keep us posted. :thumb:


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Personally, if I were setting up a 33g tank, I would just go with another HOB filter. Maybe an Aquaclear 110 if you're really looking for some heavy duty filtration? I have an FX5(my first canister) and an emperor 400 on my 75g. While the FX5 is an absolute beast, I now realize how much i underestimated the value of the ease and reliability of HOB filters. However, since you've had a reef tank before, you're no noob to this you're probably aware of the pros/cons of the different filter types. Looks like a fun project!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful plan and setup. I like the white as it is different from the black tanks.

Just adding a few more ideas:

I noticed you did not paint or put a background on the tank so it will be a "see through" tank. To help with minimizing your equipment when you have no background on the tank and also to help with flow down the length of the tank, you could use a canister filter and mount the canister spray bar on one of the ends of the tank and the intake on the other end/corner, in effect creating a current from one end of the tank blowing down to the other. I have my canister on my 125G tank set up this way...intake is on the far left corner and spraybar is mounted on the far right side of the tank.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Really nice with the white...the only tough part is keeping it white. I agree with shelbynjakesdad regarding the algae problem with the tank being by the window. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

+1 on painting a background. Best to do it now before everything is set in stone. Or you could try felt. I dislike(hate is a better word) the backgrounds on a roll...

Awesome Dyson vacuum! I never appreciated a vacuum until we bought one.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

shelbynjakesdad said:


> That's a nice looking tank. It would make an AWESOME Tanganyikan tank with shell / rock dwellers, but that doesn't really meet the bright color requirement. You will be slightly limited for Malawi cichlids because of the low height / small volume of water (may have to do extra water changes). I'd probably stick to 2 breeding groups of mbuna and get a better / another filter. I'd also stock the smaller mbuna (saulosi, rusties, afra, etc) because of the size of the tank.
> 
> I notice it is right in front of a window. You may get some algae problems with the direct sunlight. I'd add a background to the tank to hide the filter and cords as well as to block light coming in from the window.
> 
> You are going to love the tank, cichlids are great fish with tons of personality. Have fun and keep us posted. :thumb:


Thanks for your comments and Cichlid recommendation...understanding the groups and diversity is a bit daunting at first. That's a sunroom on the other side of the window. The blinds are usually shut unless we are in there. I was thinking that I get away without a background so I can see part of the tank from the sunroom as well. However, you have a great point to do it to hide the filter, heater and cords.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

mclaren880 said:


> Personally, if I were setting up a 33g tank, I would just go with another HOB filter. Maybe an Aquaclear 110 if you're really looking for some heavy duty filtration? I have an FX5(my first canister) and an emperor 400 on my 75g. While the FX5 is an absolute beast, I now realize how much i underestimated the value of the ease and reliability of HOB filters. However, since you've had a reef tank before, you're no noob to this you're probably aware of the pros/cons of the different filter types. Looks like a fun project!


Thanks mclaren! I realized I should have gotten the 110 instead of the 70 to save a few bucks. Now it looks like I'll have to spend more if I decide to go 110 vs canister. Trust me, the easier it is to clean, the more I want it. With a background, I wouldn't have to worry about seeing a 110 hanging out. I'll see what CL has to offer!


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

cichlid-gal said:


> Beautiful plan and setup. I like the white as it is different from the black tanks.
> 
> Just adding a few more ideas:
> 
> I noticed you did not paint or put a background on the tank so it will be a "see through" tank. To help with minimizing your equipment when you have no background on the tank and also to help with flow down the length of the tank, you could use a canister filter and mount the canister spray bar on one of the ends of the tank and the intake on the other end/corner, in effect creating a current from one end of the tank blowing down to the other. I have my canister on my 125G tank set up this way...intake is on the far left corner and spraybar is mounted on the far right side of the tank.


Thanks cichlid-gal! That sounds like a good idea for flow and with a background, zero mess of cords and tubes. I did order a Koralia nano wave maker, so I'll have to make a decision soon. Thanks for your input and sharing your experience.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Really nice with the white...the only tough part is keeping it white. I agree with shelbynjakesdad regarding the algae problem with the tank being by the window. Keep us posted on your progress.


Thanks NJmomie!


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> +1 on painting a background. Best to do it now before everything is set in stone. Or you could try felt. I dislike(hate is a better word) the backgrounds on a roll...
> 
> Awesome Dyson vacuum! I never appreciated a vacuum until we bought one.


Dude, I love that Dyson vacuum! It's good looking, easy to use and sucks (that's a good thing).

I was thinking of doing a black background, especially with white sand, rocks and tank. What do you guys think?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> I was thinking of doing a black background, especially with white sand, rocks and tank. What do you guys think?


Yes. Once you go black...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I do like the black backgrounds in my 125 and 180, I had an acrylic 75 with a blue background that I did not like.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

*More Rocks*
So I bought a few more pieces of rock. I didn't want to go with all Texas Holey Rock...it was looking too much like a reef setup with the white limestone. At the same time, while I wanted to have different types of rocks (flat included for reproducing, etc) and hiding places, I didn't really want to recreate the rocks and underwater structure of Lake Mawali. I wanted a setup that will highlight the fish. Hopefully some darker rocks (and background based on the above suggestions!) will help the fish to attain more intense colors. I have white, dark and red and white rocks. I have to add a few more pieces for a more seamless look and mix of color.

*Wavemaker*
My Koralia Nano 425 gallon/hr wave maker was installed and works well. It pushes water with a gentle swirling motion towards the filter. It's so small! It's the size of a chicken's egg and really silent. I can't hear it above the filter. Really happy this worked out. The cloudy tank is clearing up much faster now and I have a cool looking gadget that reminds me of my reef setup without looking ugly.

*Heater*
This might be somewhat unconventional and maybe a do not do but I don't know. Remember, this is a 33 gallon tank. I added a Eheim 300 Watt heater. I wanted something reliable and the heated the water up quickly. I have great flow so I am not worried about local hot water areas. This room at the bottom of the house gets cold in the winter also, so this heater should works well. It is about 22 inches long! However, I placed it horizontally, not touching any sand or rocks. It's been working well. I have the tank at 80 degrees F.

Tank is a bit cloudy from disturbing the sand while rockscaping. All the lights in the room are off and the blinds in the sunroom are closed, except a few pieces that my son strategically placed toys in front of. I'm also going to use the window sill (a bit below the tank in the pic) as my out of the way electrical station. I am really feeling lucky that this setup is turning out to be AWESOME so far.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling this setup has been running for a while, and you're just giving us a little at a time? Either that, or you get next hour delivery...


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Why do I get the feeling this setup has been running for a while, and you're just giving us a little at a time? Either that, or you get next hour delivery...


Detective Iggy, on the case.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Why do I get the feeling this setup has been running for a while, and you're just giving us a little at a time? Either that, or you get next hour delivery...


You got me! I live in Amazon.com's basement.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

As I'm sure you know, the 300w heater is a bit overkill for a 33g tank. While functioning properly, things should be fine. Were the heater to malfunction and stay locked in an 'on' position, it will quickly raise the water temperature and cook your fish. A lower wattage heater, say 100w, should be sufficient and at the same time will take much longer to overheat your tank. That being said, I have a spare 150w in a 20g.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

GTZ said:


> As I'm sure you know, the 300w heater is a bit overkill for a 33g tank. While functioning properly, things should be fine. Were the heater to malfunction and stay locked in an 'on' position, it will quickly raise the water temperature and cook your fish. A lower wattage heater, say 100w, should be sufficient and at the same time will take much longer to overheat your tank. That being said, I have a spare 150w in a 20g.


I was also going to warn about the "malfunction on" catastrophe that could occur. A smaller heater would be just fine. Maybe a 150W.

The rock work is looking better. Once the water clears another pic would be great.

What kind of sand are you using? If it's something light (like play sand), be prepared to find it in your filters and have it ruin your impellers. The tank being shallow guarantees you'll get sand in the filter. I'm in the process of switching my tanks over to Pool Filter Sand (PFS). The granules are a lot heavier and sink right away...they don't float. The only drawback is it's a pretty uniform look to the sand, instead of having the variation in size and colors/shades that play sand does.

As for stocking, I feel you can't go wrong with Saulosi. They stay a small size and the males are blue with black bars and the females are a golden yellow. You'd have color, activity and breeding. You could put some Rusties or some White Labs in with them but I think a species tank would look great.

Demasoni are an option, but they are small and mean as heck and you only get one color of fish. They are very cool and a VERY beautiful fish though.

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. I like the dimensions of this tank. Wish I could find some cheap around here.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Super Turtleman said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm sure you know, the 300w heater is a bit overkill for a 33g tank. While functioning properly, things should be fine. Were the heater to malfunction and stay locked in an 'on' position, it will quickly raise the water temperature and cook your fish. A lower wattage heater, say 100w, should be sufficient and at the same time will take much longer to overheat your tank. That being said, I have a spare 150w in a 20g.
> ...


GTZ and Super, now I'm worried I'll come home to boiled fish. That would be horrible.

I used CaribSea Ocean Direct dry sand (not live). It settles quickly but there are a lot of fine dust particles that should be washed out first (I didn't do and it was horrible for a week). These suggestions on fish are awesome. Luckily I had added some of the suggestions in this thread before reading it and will follow for the rest of the fish.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

*I have to apologize for the so-so iPhone camera photos and blurred fishes*. I'll find the SLR and take better photos of the tank soon.

Also please ignore cords and other little details as they will be managed soon towards the end when finessing the tank. I am happy with my initial rock work but it needs improvement. Some fish already have their favorite caves. What do you think of the rock work?

I am still debating whether to add a background or not - when we sit in the sunroom on the other side of that window, the fishes see us and all group up to check us out (or beg for food and some lovin). My son loves it because standing on the sofa puts him at eye level with the fishes and it's awesome. Will have to remedy the seating for him on the other side somehow. Afterall, this tank is for him.

*Fish*
So the tank cleared up and I added 5 fishes first. They are all small and I'm really excited to watch them develop with my son:
3 yellow Labs (one is definitely male)
2 smaller fish my wife liked. Not sure of identity yet but they are coloring up well blue with black stripes (pics coming soon)

A week later I added:
1 hybrid (son loved this one)
2 electric blue I think (one male and one female)
1 generic Pleco

Depending on the identity of the unknown fish (will be verified on this forum from you guys who are the true experts), I will add the same type. I also wanted to add another breeding group, maybe Rusties as so many of you suggested.

All fish are happy and coloring up very quickly and amazingly well. No fighting yet and hope to keep it mostly that way. I am feeding twice a day - Omega one veggie and protein flakes.

Here is *Draft 1* of the tank:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I really like it!
Looks Great :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Tank really cleaned up nice.

You should stick with 3 groups tops in a tank of that size. Electric blue is used for several kinds of fish. Your pictures will help.

A common pleco gets very large. Best to return him and get a bristlenose/bushy nose(ancistrus).

Going with mbuna, I suggest adding another filter soon. Another AC70 or something similar.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Even though you used different rockwork (holey rock, lace rock, and whatever the last is....I like it! It looks clean and has a great visual appeal. Nice job...and +1 on Iggy's suggestions for stocking. I have a couple of common plecos and they are fast outgrowing my 125G tanks...yep...time for a new home for them (they have great personality so it's gonna be hard to rehome them... )


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

notchback65 said:


> I really like it!
> Looks Great :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Tank really cleaned up nice.
> 
> You should stick with 3 groups tops in a tank of that size. Electric blue is used for several kinds of fish. Your pictures will help.
> 
> ...


Thanks Iggy! I will follow your advice on the pleco and may upgrade to an AC110.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

cichlid-gal said:


> Even though you used different rockwork (holey rock, lace rock, and whatever the last is....I like it! It looks clean and has a great visual appeal. Nice job...and +1 on Iggy's suggestions for stocking. I have a couple of common plecos and they are fast outgrowing my 125G tanks...yep...time for a new home for them (they have great personality so it's gonna be hard to rehome them... )


Thanks cichlid gal. I was worried only I would like the rock setup. It was a bit risky mixing different colors. Wait till you see the idea I have for rearranging the red striped rocks (if it works)!

How big are your plecos? I guess my pleco is going back today.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I second getting rid of the common pleco and getting a couple bristlenose plecos.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Oops, didn't realize there was a 3rd page of comments. The tank looks great. I'd love to find me a couple of those.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Super Turtleman said:


> Oops, didn't realize there was a 3rd page of comments. The tank looks great. I'd love to find me a couple of those.


Thanks Super. It's a 33 long tank taped off and painted white with a few cans of spraypaint. Seems like a good business would be to buy wholesale black tanks, convert to white and sell.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

gizmoody said:


> Thanks cichlid gal. I was worried only I would like the rock setup. It was a bit risky mixing different colors. Wait till you see the idea I have for rearranging the red striped rocks (if it works)!
> 
> How big are your plecos? I guess my pleco is going back today.


My guys started out at about 3 inches in size. After a year and half and a few tank moves, they are getting to be about 7-8 inches in length. My one pleco love the spirulina flake food I feed and will come out at feeding time and swim upside down and let me drop flake in his mouth. Now THAT I am going to miss...really.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Project Awesome's first video update. This is about 4 weeks after the initial setup. Tanks has been completely cycled and the final fish have been added. More video updates will be made as the tank progresses. There is a female carrying eggs (maybe fry) in her mouth (she was being beaten up and part of her dorsal fin was missing at fish store so I bought her to help keep her alive but more on that later) Still a some work to do on the tank.






Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

One of my fishes has white fuzzy spots on him!  Terrible blurry cam photo below.



The temp in the tank is 82F and I have added sea salt (4 tablespoons to every 5 gallons). I didn't subtract any volume for the rocks because most of them are porous and may harbor ick or fungus. I increased salinity slowly over 48 hours. All fish seem ok. I'll keep the salinity up for 10 days then do a 50% water change. Hopefully this gets rid of whatever is on the fish and in the tank. They are all still eating like ravenous beasts. I hope this doesn't affect the babies brooding in one of my fishes mouth.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Maybe post something in the Health and Illness section. Does it look like ick?


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it is ick. Could be my imagination but I think the fish looks healthier already with the salt treatment. Everyone is still happy in this salinity.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Weeks ago, there was a female African Cichlid at the fish store that had one third of her dorsal fin missing, was being chased around, weak, and was carrying eggs in her mouth. I felt bad for her and bought her home to keep her alive and happ(ier). I've been watching observing and while I've only seen her eat a small flake once, she is healthy, not hassled and happy. I can see black eyes and little things moving around in her mouth. She also rearranges things in her mouth more often and in a more exaggerated manner. The eggs are now babies I think. This is the best photo I can get of her so far. I'll try to be more patient and get a better photo but it's pretty awesome (yep, Project Awesome is an awesome success so far) to watch this happening in the tank. My 15 month old son has no idea.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The problem with the rescues fish is that you have no idea what it bred with.


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

It's really getting freaky with eyes showing through her mouth and through the skin below her jaw. These babies are growing quickly.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

gizmoody said:


> It's really getting freaky with eyes showing through her mouth and through the skin below her jaw. These babies are growing quickly.


Cool pic!


----------



## gizmoody (Jul 12, 2013)

notchback65 said:


> gizmoody said:
> 
> 
> > It's really getting freaky with eyes showing through her mouth and through the skin below her jaw. These babies are growing quickly.
> ...


Thanks!


----------

